# Service change question



## Chris Dimarco (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a client that we're doing work on their home to sell. One inspection objection is to change out the panel because it lacks the dead front. Client lost it somehow and so we're needing to install a new panel for the buyers to close.

Going from 150A to 150A. Can we simply swap the panel? Or do we need to go through all the hoops i.e. new ground rods, continous bond to water pipe etc.

In my mind this isn't an upgrade, just a basic panel swap but I figured I'd ask the experts.


Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Ask your electrician


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

An electrician will know. :thumbsup:


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

Why dont you ask an electrician, you are just the GC


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

Every area is different . I would contact the electrical inspector for the area your in and ask him what he expects .


----------



## Chris Dimarco (Dec 2, 2013)

Everybody wants to come see the job before being able to give any info.. I'm trying to be prepared to counter them telling me we need to spend 2500 to "fix" this issue.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Everyone here loves GC's. I mean why would someone wanna look at a job before giving a price?


----------



## Chris Dimarco (Dec 2, 2013)

Well Next, I would expect them to be able to answer a question without the need to come out and "see the job". It's not as if I asked for a firm price on doing it, I've called 5 electricians this weekend and everyone has to come out and look at it before being able to say anything. Seems shady to me. They should be able to say wheter they could just swap panel or not.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I would like to help you out, but I would have to look at what you have too.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Chris Dimarco said:


> Seems shady to me.


 ok mr GC


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Chris Dimarco said:


> Well Next, I would expect them to be able to answer a question without the need to come out and "see the job". It's not as if I asked for a firm price on doing it, I've called 5 electricians this weekend and everyone has to come out and look at it before being able to say anything. Seems shady to me. They should be able to say wheter they could just swap panel or not.


would you give a price on remodeling a house without seeing it first?

of course they would need to go see it before giving a price. too many variables for a panel change.

you cant be that dense can you?


----------



## Chris Dimarco (Dec 2, 2013)

very helpful dronal!


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Where are you located. Ill come check it out for you.


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

You may not be able to just swap out the panel . Certain areas I work in if you pull a permit you have to add smoke detectors in every bedroom . Some make you bring the grounding up to code . Others make you add an outside disconnect if the meter base and panel are not back to back . It's a lot of variables .


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd really have to see it first


----------



## Chris Dimarco (Dec 2, 2013)

I never asked for a price. I asked if it were possible to just do a panel swap or if all the other work was going to be necessary. Nice reading comprehension.


----------



## Megalodon (Nov 29, 2013)

It all depends on the size of your main conductors- if they meet the current code requirements for 150amps then you can change it out, but you should still verify ground rods or install new. I'm thinking #2 awg copper is min for 150 Amps but that's just off the top of my head. 1/o aluminum I believe .....


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Any chance for pictures? So we can, ya know, see it?


----------



## Chris Dimarco (Dec 2, 2013)

Dthurmond is the only useful one of you in this discussion. The rest of you with the let me come see it first jokes can all eat a bag of ****s.


----------



## Chris Dimarco (Dec 2, 2013)

Megalodon said:


> It all depends on the size of your main conductors- if they meet the current code requirements for 150amps then you can change it out, but you should still verify ground rods or install new. I'm thinking #2 awg copper is min for 150 Amps but that's just off the top of my head. 1/o aluminum I believe .....




2/0 copper feeders off of meter is what's currently in. meter is 4 inches from panel with a nipple in between.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Chris Dimarco said:


> I never asked for a price. I asked if it were possible to just do a panel swap or if all the other work was going to be necessary. Nice reading comprehension.


It's like adult diapers, it Depends.

There are too many variables without knowing what is there to be able to tell you whether you can just swap it out or not. Don't you have a go-to electrician you can call?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Can we see the dícks first?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Chris Dimarco said:


> Dthurmond is the only useful one of you in this discussion. The rest of you with the let me come see it first jokes can all eat a bag of ****s.


 and if all 5 electricians you have called and several more here have told you the same thing?

yeah I can see how we are all shady...


take your typical GC bull**** elsewhere


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris Dimarco said:


> Everybody wants to come see the job before being able to give any info.. I'm trying to be prepared to counter them telling me we need to spend 2500 to "fix" this issue.


Welcome to the forum

It may cost you $2500, But you should easily be able to pass the cost of your electrician on to your client,the more your electrician charges you, the more profit you'll make from the client.


----------



## Chris Dimarco (Dec 2, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Can we see the dícks first?


you'd like that wouldn't you?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Could require a capacitor corrective device.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris Dimarco said:


> you'd like that wouldn't you?


Also Chris we have a forum for GC's too.. http://www.contractortalk.com/


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Chris Dimarco said:


> Well Next, I would expect them to be able to answer a question without the need to come out and "see the job". It's not as if I asked for a firm price on doing it, I've called 5 electricians this weekend and everyone has to come out and look at it before being able to say anything. Seems shady to me. They should be able to say wheter they could just swap panel or not.



You should post an an ad on craig's list ~ nothing shady going on over there.


----------



## Megalodon (Nov 29, 2013)

dronai said:


> Could require a capacitor corrective device.


You don't know what that is do you ?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Megalodon said:


> You don't know what that is do you ?


It's like pH balancer for electrons, right?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Megalodon said:


> You don't know what that is do you ?


 Can you teach me ? I'd like to sell these to all my residential customers.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

How is this not locked


----------



## Megalodon (Nov 29, 2013)

Celtic said:


> It's like pH balancer for electrons, right?


Yeah - works well with dehydrated water - I keep mine next to my wire stretcher


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

dronai said:


> Could require a capacitor corrective device.


I offer the Blackhawk Powerhouse upgrade to all my clients. :thumbup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

OK. Enough of this.

Chris, like the sign up page clearly states, this site is for electrical professionals only. 
Please bring this conversation to www.contractortalk.com.


----------

